# Meta 5: 12 mm kein Maxle --> Nabe?



## Grog (3. September 2011)

Hallo,

möchte meinem Meta 5 (2008) ein 12mm Hinterrad gönnen. Die Ausfallenden bekomme ich, habe aber leider noch keine Ahnung, welche Nabe ich dafür brauche: 135x12, 142x12, 150x12, 135x10, ...???

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke.


----------



## erwinosius (5. September 2011)

Da die Breite für ein normales QR Hinterrad ja auch 135mm ist, müsstest du auch eine 12x135mm Hinterradnabe brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grog (5. September 2011)

Danke.


----------



## ewoq (5. September 2011)

135x12 ist korrekt.


----------

